# New use for router table



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Since I lost all my tool buying cash at casino as usual, I had to compromise and make me a pseudo table scroll saw.
This one is not as dangerous as the last one.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Router

That's COOL, I have one also that I use from time to time and they do work great when the band saw or the scroll just can't get the job done ,BOSCH makes a great blade to use on this type of setup  it will do just about all the small and big cuts that the scroll can do.
Drop and cut 

http://www.hardwareworld.com/3in-20tpi-Jig-Saw-Blade-pIRUAGM.aspx
http://cgi.ebay.com/BOSCH-T-shank-J...ew-BLADES_W0QQitemZ290044655719QQcmdZViewItem

Bj 




Router is still my name said:


> Since I lost all my tool buying cash at casino as usual, I had to compromise and make me a pseudo table scroll saw.
> This one is not as dangerous as the last one.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I love my bosch jig saw! I had about half a dozen cheapies over the years and finally bought a Bosch 1691 barrel grip model about a year ago. Defitely go with bosch blades. They kick butt on any blade around. I don't know how it would work used in an inverted position like back but can't wait to hear how it works for you. 

Corey


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Thanks BJ, 
I have a few packs of Bosch blades awaiting the new project. 
The T shank blades are just great for quick changes, especially over the table.

Corey,
The inverted position gives you a lot more control and the table insert eliminates tearouts and blade reflection on heavy stock. much more acurate cuts.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Router is still my name said:


> Since I lost all my tool buying cash at casino as usual, I had to compromise and make me a pseudo table scroll saw.
> This one is not as dangerous as the last one.


WOW! What a cool improvisation!! I've thought of putting it in a vise, etc. but NOT a router table!

Looks like it would be like operating a band saw... bottom half only!

What is the smallest blade type you plan on using?

Good job! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Router is still my name said:


> Thanks BJ,
> I have a few packs of Bosch blades awaiting the new project.
> The T shank blades are just great for quick changes, especially over the table.
> 
> ...


Sweet! I love Bosch's little scrolling blade. Do you use it with the blade guides ( the arms that come in from the side to hold the blade) locked in? 

Corey


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Black and Decker marketed a router/jig saw table years back. My first router came mounted in it, a grey plastic affair. Always thought it was a neat trick, but I've never had to use it with the jigsaw yet.

Brian


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

BrianS said:


> Black and Decker marketed a router/jig saw table years back. My first router came mounted in it, a grey plastic affair. Always thought it was a neat trick, but I've never had to use it with the jigsaw yet.
> 
> Brian


Bosch did the same thing about a year ago with a Skill table saw, router, jig saw set up like that. 

Corey


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

http://www.boschtools.com/accessories/accessories-subcategory.htm?H=176309&G=176309


----------



## wil141 (Feb 14, 2007)

Router is still my name said:


> http://www.boschtools.com/accessories/accessories-subcategory.htm?H=176309&G=176309


hey router,good job just reviewed your post on the jig saw hook up under the router table. my queston is what is the model# of your jig saw and what price range are they?

thanks, woodpecker!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Router table scroll saw*



Router is still my name said:


> Since I lost all my tool buying cash at casino as usual, I had to compromise and make me a pseudo table scroll saw.
> This one is not as dangerous as the last one.


That's neat. Many years ago when J.C. Penney sold tools in their catalog, they had a steel table that could be converted to a router table,scroll saw table and a circular saw table. All I had to do was mount the tool to the underside of the table with the parts that were provided for each tool. Too much set up and take down so one day I decided I needed a router table so I cut out the center of the table and mounted a 1 1/2 inch thick formica top to it, mounted my router to it and this has been my router table. It even came with a switch and outlet which I plug my router into.

Gary


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Thanks wil141.

It's Bosch 1590EVSK and they are around 160.00 these days.
The so called blank router plate is from woodpek but in the picture it shows it has no holes as in blank but all of their plates have 4 damn holes in them.
their idea of BLANK plate and mine are completely different 

http://www.woodpeck.com/blankphenolicinsert.html


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Here's another use for it.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=5749&filter=router plate


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

And yet another jigsaw plate..

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=5767&filter=router plate


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The PC oscillating sanders are pricey, but still a better deal than most fixed base sanders. The only other adaptor you missed was for using the Kreg pocket hole jig in your router table.


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

> The only other adaptor you missed was for using the Kreg pocket hole jig in your router table.


Fear not, when I get through with my router table I will be able to mount a circular saw, chain saw, cutoff Saw :sold:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Router

I have tried some wild things but besure to take a picture the CHAIN SAW setup when you get it in place 
That I got to see   (Shark Saw In a router table) 

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Router is still my name said:


> Fear not, when I get through with my router table I will be able to mount a circular saw, chain saw, cutoff Saw :sold:


Now your starting to scare me Router :'( :'( :'( 

Corey


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

I scare my self Corey, And my darling boss gets the shakes everytime I turn on the power tools or even the vacum cleaner ....

http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/3415-dont-do-part-ii.html

http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/2946-dont-do.html

you're on Bj


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Just 4 u Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Bud

I like it LOL LOL TWITA   now that's a router table, now you can use around the yard not only in the shop . 




Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Router is still my name said:


> Just 4 u Bj


LOL! I am now just plain afraid! 

Corey


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

The funny thing is that Bob probably has that up and working. -Derek


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey router, you & Patrick Spielman would likely have been great pals. I recall him mounting his saber saw in his router table back in the early 1980's.

Lee


----------

